# toddler meal ideas



## momtropolis (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi there MDC! i was watching some youtube videos on toddler meal ideas, and thinking how there were no posts about that (that i knew/know of), so i thought to make one, for both my own and other mommas benefits.
so, here are a couple of meal ideas that work for my 3 girls (ages 6 and 3). i hope y'all will share some ideas as well!

breakfasts: my girls love cottage cheese, especially for breakfast, so most of our b-fasts contain that, or cream cheese or yoghurt,to add protein, as well as sometimes some eggs, so this morning they had strawberry cottage cheese, and some pancakes with a little bit of maple syrup, as well as a little bit of mango, which they loved, and yesterday they had blueberry greek yoghurt, some toast and almond butter, and some chocolate soy milk to drink.

Lunches: my girls like smaller lunches, i have noticed, so i usually resort to sandwiches, and sometimes pasta with butter and/or cheese, if they had a small breakfast. today they are having buttered pasta, carrots with a homemade broccoli/avocado yoghurt dip, and probably some plum organics fruit pouches for Addelyn and Londyn (age 3), and some apple slices for Hazel (age 6).

Dinners: for supper, my girls like a variety of things, but usually just have what DH and i have, unless it's to spicy, or we eat once they are in bed, in which case they usually have something like homefries with garlic olive oil and rosemary, pasta, mini stuffed pitas, tortilla pizzas, etc.


those are a couple of our favorites, not including snacks, since we sometimes don't have any and sometimes snack all day, constantly, lol. do you guys have any ideas for toddler/ preschooler (of bigger kid, lol) meals/snacks? i posted this in toddler nutrition, because i have more toddlers than not, i hope that was okay!


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Love food threads! 

My DD is 5, but has been eating similarly for a few years now. We tend to follow a daily breakfast plan: oatmeal w/blueberries and maple sugar, toast with dip eggs and fruit, cottage cheese and waffles or leftover frozen pancakes with fruit, homemade baked good with scrambled eggs, yogurt with granola and berries. 

We keep lunch pretty simple around here. A few days we pack lunch for preschool. Generally a protein (lunch meat, cottage cheese, boiled egg, leftover chicken), some cheese, some carb thing (bread, a few crackers), an applesauce pouch, a veggie (usually celery with cream cheese or carrots and hummus), and another fruit (grapes, strawberries, black olives, cherry tomatoes, etc). I usually eat about the same thing, but often in salad or sandwich form. Once a week or so we have some Annie's Mac and cheese. 

Dinners my DD really likes:

Long Asian noodles in broth with poached salmon and bok Choy

Chicken noodle soup

Spaghetti and turkey meatballs

Deconstructed dinner salads, like Cobb, taco or nicoise. 

Simple protein and sides meals with gravy: pot roast with mashed potatoes and carrots, chicken with green beans, etc

Walter meal: Italian sausage simmered with green beans mushroom and potatoes

I won't take over the thread any more, but eager to hear some new ideas.


----------



## momtropolis (Apr 2, 2015)

My 6 year olds new favorites are hummus and corn chips, which my twins won't touch, but DH and I love. I really want breakfast ideas though.


----------



## anita89 (Jul 29, 2015)

Exclude eggs, fish, or peanut products because the child might develop a food allergy. I prefer ron-fortified cereals (oats, barley, wheat, mixed cereals); fruits and vegetables for my 4-year-old.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

anita89 said:


> Exclude eggs, fish, or peanut products because the child might develop a food allergy. I prefer ron-fortified cereals (oats, barley, wheat, mixed cereals); fruits and vegetables for my 4-year-old.


It's actually not recommended to exclude potential allergens in most circumstances now. In fact, giving potentially allergenic food early may reduce the risk of allergy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondtimeMama (Jun 15, 2015)

anita89 said:


> Exclude eggs, fish, or peanut products because the child might develop a food allergy. I prefer ron-fortified cereals (oats, barley, wheat, mixed cereals); fruits and vegetables for my 4-year-old.


1. What has already been said about allergen exposure.

2. That's an incredibly limited diet for a 4 year old. That's more like what I'd expect to have someone say their 6 month old eats, because the 6 month old is still getting iron and protein from breastmilk.

3. Fish aren't one of the main allergens out there, shellfish is.


----------



## AnissaMarion (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you for sharing all these ideas.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*food would go on and out of favour*

I remember my son really liked hummus, actually still does. My nephew (who is a toddler) is big on scrambled eggs and plain cold slices of cucumber.

There were only a few things my son absolutely would not eat like potatoes, cooked green beans, eggplant, bitter greens or veg like parsley and of course, it took time to build up a tolerance to spicy foods which we eat regularly here. Basically he got whatever we were eating, although I did drop some of the more hardcore vegetarian stuff when he was little because he was not a combinations kid. He liked fried eggs with toast, grilled cheese sandwiches, veggie lasagne. Pasta and pizza have always been big loves. He liked tofu, even in it's plainest forms as well as beans. He's always been a salad eater, chunky Greek salads are a good bet, he doesn't love cooked veg but eats it less complainingly now. We do eat fish, generally he's OK with it.


----------

